# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Nueva ley forestal debe abordar problemática forestal más allá de compromisos del TLC, afirma Mincetur

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jun. 17 (ANDINA).-* La nueva Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre que trabajará el gobierno en consenso con las comunidades nativas deberá abordar realmente la problemática forestal de Perú más allá de los compromisos asumidos en el marco del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos, afirmó hoy el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur).  
De todas maneras tenemos que sacar una nueva ley forestal no sólo para cumplir con lo esencial del TLC sino que tiene que ser íntegra e incluso mucho más moderna para que se le pueda dar un correcto aprovechamiento del bosque, manifestó la ministra de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, Mercedes Aráoz. 
Enfatizó que esta nueva norma deberá incorporar mejores condiciones de protección para la Amazonía peruana que incluya la existencia del Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam), y precise el rol de las autoridades y gobiernos regionales. 
Tenemos que elaborar una norma completa pues los decretos legislativos que han quedado suspendidos y eventualmente derogados, que tenían casi una treintena de artículos de la ley forestal, contenían estas obligaciones, indicó a CPN Radio. 
Consideró que la suspensión y eventual derogatoria de la Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre (Decreto Legislativo N° 1090) o de la Ley para el aprovechamiento de las tierras de uso agrario (Decreto Legislativo N° 1064), dejan un vacío legal para el acuerdo comercial. 
En ese sentido, la ministra remarcó que tanto el gobierno como el Congreso de Estados Unidos apoyarán a Perú a encontrar una solución dialogada con las comunidades nativas respecto al mejoramiento de las leyes en mención. 
Debemos conversar con Estados Unidos porque tenemos que cumplir con los requisitos del TLC. Además es importante que tengamos una visión completa del bosque porque sino nos quedamos muy limitados y el aprovechamiento de los tratados se limitan, recalcó. 
Refirió que con la suspensión de dichos decretos Perú está en falta en el proceso de implementación del acuerdo con su socio comercial, y podría suceder que el gobierno estadounidense lleve a una solución de controversias o hasta mecanismos de sanción. 
Inclusive, el propio anexo forestal del TLC nos podría llevar al impedimento de la importación de madera proveniente directamente de Perú, apuntó. 
Para evitar ello, el Mincetur ha estado conversando con el propio gobierno de Estados Unidos explicándole la situación y lo que significaba una suspensión de las normas y ahora su derogatoria, subrayó Aráoz. 
Ahora en la mesa de diálogo vamos a aclarar todos los puntos de los decretos, pero sobre todo que el sistema forestal está protegido. Vamos a aclarar que la implementación del TLC incluye una capacidad de modernizarnos como Estado y la obligación de un manejo sostenible del bosque, concluyó.Temas similares: Gobierno tendría borrador de nueva Ley Forestal en segunda quincena de enero, afirma ministro Pérez Gobierno tendría borrador de nueva Ley Forestal en segunda quincena de enero, afirma ministro Pérez Mincetur y USTR instalaron Subcomité de Manejo del Sector Forestal que exige TLC USTR expresa preocupación por posible derogatoria de Ley Forestal, señala Mincetur El sector forestal ante la nueva coyuntura económica

----------

